# HOCOC 2019-2020 Race Schedule



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The schedule can be seen here: https://hococ.weebly.com/schedule.html


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Due to the ongoing coronavirus crisis the last four races of the HOCOC 2019-2020 season are being postponed or may be cancelled. We are hoping to reschedule at least some of the races, so stay tuned for another announcement.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I hope you get to reschedule them soon.


----------

